

Note-writing robots pen letters in your handwriting - jgalt212
http://www.today.com/money/note-writing-robots-pen-letters-your-handwriting-2D80550722

======
jgalt212
This would have been amazing while writing all those thank you notes after I
got married. I could have linked this with my spreadsheet of gifts received
and scripted the whole thing.

